# Carb settings



## Larry1845 (Aug 20, 2017)

I have a Ford 2n.Just bought it when I moved on th he farm.He installed new wires and dist cap all insides and coil.Also new plugs.Trouble was the carb.It was bad inside and the linkage was bent.I bought a new carb and installed it.I set the carb settings like the paper said for a new carb.The tractor idles perfect.Starts right up too.But whenever I raise the idle it stalls and stumbles.I tried adjusting the settings but still no luck.No matter what I do it cannot take the gas when I raise it up.Just stumbles.I can play with choke lever and it will raise but it's just not right.It ran better with the old carb even though it was filthy and the connector for linkage was bent.Any suggestions?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Larry, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your governor compensating spring may be broken/gone.


----------



## Larry1845 (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't know about that. I do know that the throttle doesn't want to go all the way up.Also the choke will not stay pulled out like it was before. I can pull it out but it springs back to the dash.Never did that before.I think you are right I believe the linkage is the problem.Maybe I can rake the carb back off and see if the linkage is hooked up right..Thanks for the response


----------



## wertach (Jul 20, 2017)

I think the choke springing back may be the same problem I had on my 8n. The shaft on the choke was stuck. The linkage has a spring in it and will give if it's stuck but pull back. I had to break mine to get it out. I have one ordered now.


----------

